# my custom Borla Setup



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

CE downpipe to 18" resonator to Borla XS Pro Muffler to dual tips.

be patient. about 12megs.
click to watch


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds really good. First thing i thought when i saw it was " what if someone ran off with your camera?" lol.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Sounds really good. First thing i thought when i saw it was " what if someone ran off with your camera?" lol.


yeah, i though about that. i was watching it the whole time. also that road is boarderline deserted.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Sounds nice, I also have borlas :thumbup:


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Guerrero said:


> Sounds nice, I also have borlas :thumbup:


yeah ive seen your video a while back on .net. do you have the PRO XS or did you go with another line from Borla?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

404 - rice not found. 

Sounds great man!


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

holy shit that sounds bad azz what exactly is your set up and where and how muich did you get it for.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

japspec954 said:


> holy shit that sounds bad azz what exactly is your set up and where and how muich did you get it for.


i posted that info in my first post. whole setup totaled about 400 for parts and labor


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

craigqc said:


> i posted that info in my first post. whole setup totaled about 400 for parts and labor


2 1/4" piping?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

sorry...2.5


----------

